# Newbie....



## Troyboy30 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys want to ask a question thinking about buy a board its a 2014 Lib Tech Skate Banana .. Its a 154cm I am 5"9 about 180 u think it would be a good size for me???


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds about right if that's the type of board you want.


----------



## Troyboy30 (Jan 12, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Sounds about right if that's the type of board you want.


Any other kind of board u would consider??


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

You are using this for park riding mostly, yes?


----------



## Troyboy30 (Jan 12, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> You are using this for park riding mostly, yes?


Kinda everything.. I am a beginner.. Also I am 30 if that matters.. Getting a late start


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Troyboy30 said:


> Kinda everything.. I am a beginner.. Also I am 30 if that matters.. Getting a late start


Hell yeah, anytime is a good time to start. Skate Banana is definitely more of a park board being a pure rocker...as beginner, you probably want something more rounded, an all-mountain kind of ride. Unless you're looking to focus totally on the park. That board won't hold up well for getting speed on groomers or for carving. I'm not well-versed enough in men's boards to just suggest some to you off the top of my head...I'm sure others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Troyboy30 (Jan 12, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> Hell yeah, anytime is a good time to start. Skate Banana is definitely more of a park board being a pure rocker...as beginner, you probably want something more rounded, an all-mountain kind of ride. Unless you're looking to focus totally on the park. That board won't hold up well for getting speed on groomers or for carving. I'm not well-versed enough in men's boards to just suggest some to you off the top of my head...I'm sure others with more experience will chime in.


What about a burton clash 2013.. Or is that a park board too


----------

